# Wyndham - Lake Marion



## Kola (May 25, 2008)

Wyndham Vacation Resorts Lake Marion, SC  

I have read a while ago that Wyndham is building a new resort at Lake Marion, a popular lake known for its water activities, including fishing.

The development was to offer two- and three-bedroom units as well as three-bedroom Presidential units with pristine views of land designated as a national park. 
Does anyone know current status of this development and the anticipated opening date ? Thanks.

K.


----------



## noson7982 (May 25, 2008)

Last Time I heard was July 4Th

Santee, S.C.

Santee, S.C.Wyndham Vacation Resorts Lake Marion 

Centrally located near I-95 with convenient access to such day-trip destinations as Myrtle Beach, Hilton Head, Charleston and Columbia, Santee is a year-round destination with championship golf courses, hiking trails, state parks and shops. The area is most widely known for Lake Marion, a beautiful lake popular for its water activities, including fishing, boating, swimming and water skiing.

When complete, the property will feature a mix of well-appointed two- and three-bedroom units as well as three-bedroom Presidential units. Each fully furnished unit will feature spacious interiors, a full kitchen, dining area, garden tub and washer and dryer. The units offer pristine views of land protected as a national park. Located directly on Lake Marion, the resort will feature a clubhouse, swimming pool, tennis courts and boat slips.

    * Expected opening to be announced
    * Changes may occur during construction


----------



## lprstn (Jul 11, 2008)

*I just got a VIP notification of available booking dates...*

Southeast
Wyndham Vacation Resorts Lake Marion
500 Trillium Court
Santee, SC 29142
Phone: 803-854-5720

As a VIP owner, you are receiving this terrific news in advance of the general ownership. 

Wyndham Vacation Resorts Lake Marion 

We're pleased to share that you may now make reservations at Wyndham Vacation Resorts Lake Marion for arrivals beginning on August 29. 

Make your reservation online now!


----------

